# 8 week old kitten needs home ASAP Riverside, Ca. (Surrounding Areas)



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

8 Week old male kitten! All grey. Very tame. Has had first shot. Has an eye infection that is being treated and almost healed.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh...he's so cute. And he's so close to me...but I'm at my limit.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Awww man!


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Oh...he's so cute. And he's so close to me...but I'm at my limit.


But he matches your color scheme!!! lol


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Let me ask my aunt. She lives in San Bernardino and they just lost a kitty, I will let you know


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok great. He may have a home lined up but I will let you know. We are trying to trap to more so their maybe to two more kittens that need homes


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's so cute.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I have some bad new. He chewed through the window screen and gotnout and his mom took him back. We are going to try and trap momma tonight so the babies will e easier


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good news! We got the grey baby trapped!! Now trying to get one more baby and mamma


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok edit that we got the grey baby and one other one. Now all that's left is one more baby and mamma


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

We caught two more!!! So we have a total of four!!! They all need home ASAP two males to females. Beautiful! I forgot to say all these kittens came from sassy's sister! We tried to catch Sassy's sister who's name is Sissie when she was pregnant but she is to feral. So we have four babies who needs homes and we are going to try and get Sissie tomorrow night so she can be spayed and released


----------

